# Biggest omelette



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just had my orders from Paul, changed a few bits bit added omellettes to my diet ( thank fully )

He has told me 4 whole eggs plus 4 whites.

Now l haven't eaten that many eggs in one sitting before but gonna go with it, see if l can manage it or l am being a lightweight ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just eggs should be fine Milks. I had a 6 egg omelette yesterday, 3 whole plus 3 whites, but I added a tin of tuna and a load of cheese and tomatoes too


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I just had six whole scrambled eggs and some salad, so your omelette doesn's sound too demanding. In fact, it makes me wonder if I shouldn't have a few more eggs.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Easy mate. I have 6 egs every morning and could easily eat another 2. You should scramble them as well as make omelettes. Add pepper, paprika and some lea & perrins and they go down a treat


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The most eggs have had in an omelette is six. It's not that big really.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You should be able to manage 8 eggs mate. I do 8 scrambled in 1 sitting (3 whole, 5 whites) and it's really not that much tbh.

I just wish i could make omelettes, i ALWAYS fvck them up and they end up as scrambled instead lol.

Get it down ya!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheers chaps, TBH most l have had in one sitting ( scrambled ) was 4 so wasnt sure what to expect.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cheers chaps, TBH most l have had in one sitting ( scrambled ) was 4 so wasnt sure what to expect.


expect a 4 egg omelette mate and you wont be dissapointed lol..

i normally have about 6 scrambled eggs when im on it !!! and 3 slices of burgen X


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fcuking man up. I've just had a six whole egg omelette with a chicken breast and you're twice my size


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Fcuking man up. I've just had a six whole egg omelette with a chicken breast and you're twice my size


WTF has " manning up " got to do with anything, it was a simple question, whats the biggest omellette you have had.

I have had 4 wasnt sure what others eat.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Most Ive had is a 10 whole egg omlette with chicken peppers and cheese...was filling to be fair but could easily do it.Every sat morning I have 6 poached eggs and 3 slices of brown for my brekkie...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> WTF has " manning up " got to do with anything, it was a simple question, whats the biggest omellette you have had.
> 
> I have had 4 wasnt sure what others eat.


yeah but luther has to stick the egg whick up his a$$ when he has finished whisking the eggs.. i think he thought you were on about that lol....

look at luther the skinny cnut doesnt fcukin eat for crying out loud...

if he dropped a creatine tablet it would double his fcukin weight !!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

For some reason I seem to destroy eggs in rapid time. 6 pretty dam easy when bulking. After that it gets tricky, when I tried 10 (mate bet me 20 quid I couldnt) not so easy lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah but luther has to stick the egg whick up his a$$ when he has finished whisking the eggs.. i think he thought you were on about that lol....
> 
> look at luther the skinny cnut doesnt fcukin eat for crying out loud...
> 
> if he dropped a creatine tablet it would double his fcukin weight !!!


I'll take that in the jest it was meant ffs


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Usually do 6 scrambled most mornings - could easily do 12.

Made an omelette with a couple of goose eggs once - like Fecking dinosaur eggs, right struggle that was!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a dozen in an omelette (plus ham and cheese) or scrambled everyday lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

funny how this debate came up my mate sent me this the other day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

15! Scrambled up on toast!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Biggest i've had is 8 whole eggs, cheese bacon.

I have a 4 whole egg omelette every night after work


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Never realised how popular omellettes were.

Looks like l have been missing out !!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Never realised how popular omellettes were.
> 
> Looks like l have been missing out !!


Eggs are popular amongst bodybuilders lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill:3294057 said:


> Eggs are popular amongst bodybuilders lol


I know that smart ar*e but l have always had them at brekky rather than as an evening meal, if that makes sense.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 15! Scrambled up on toast!


You hero lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I know that smart ar*e but l have always had them at brekky rather than as an evening meal, if that makes sense.


I know what you mean mate eggs and steak for dinner is nice


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Tonight i had 4 eggs scrambled/mixed with lean minced beef with old el paso taco spice mix. Bit cheese. Perfect low carb power meal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish:3294102 said:


> Tonight i had 4 eggs scrambled/mixed with lean minced beef with old el paso taco spice mix. Bit cheese. Perfect low carb power meal


Now l couldnt eat that. Mince and eggs together, sod that.


----------



## hdave (Jun 4, 2010)

Four or five eggs in an omelette for me, more than that and I'm stuffed for ages afterwards. I prefer to have my eggs raw and drink 6 of em down with a little milk. They go down easy and don't fill me up at all.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Now l couldnt eat that. Mince and eggs together, sod that.


Puts hairs on your bOllocks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hdave:3294114 said:


> Four or five eggs in an omelette for me, more than that and I'm stuffed for ages afterwards. I prefer to have my eggs raw and drink 6 of em down with a little milk. They go down easy and don't fill me up at all.


Any one want to tell him the bad news ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish:3294119 said:


> Puts hairs on your bOllocks


Nope still no appeal.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

How about a 4 egg omelette and 4 whites in a shake to go with it ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah easy m8, ive done 10 egg omelettes before now. Bang them under the grill for the last few mins with some cheese on! Lovely jubbly


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Any one want to tell him the bad news ?


lol, knock yourself out


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Mish said:


> Puts hairs on your bOllocks


Takes me long enough shaving them already, so I'm out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse:3294141 said:


> lol, knock yourself out


Hard work on my phone mate.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Omlette + cheese, bacon and sausage OMFG heaven

Man I need to start bulking already


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

always thought eating eggs and chicken together is like eating a family :lol:

I usually only have 3 about 9 ish if the old cals are lacking. Might drop some carbs and eat a few more eggs instead though


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Dave said:


> Yeah easy m8, ive done 10 egg omelettes before now. Bang them under the grill for the last few mins with some cheese on! Lovely jubbly


That's how I like mine, then sliced kinda like a low card pizza


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Is this a serious topic ?

You look like you weigh about 15 stone and you're worried about eating 4 eggs and 4 eggs whites

My days


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

David2012 said:


> Is this a serious topic ?
> 
> You look like you weigh about 15 stone and you're worried about eating 4 eggs and 4 eggs whites
> 
> My days


You can't say thing's like that m8, hes a fooking moderator, anyway he looks like a 19 stone bodybuilder to me :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

done ten egg whites once.

was borin as fack


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

I do 3 whole 3 whites and it's just about my limit might try 8 one day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012:3294185 said:


> Is this a serious topic ?
> 
> You look like you weigh about 15 stone and you're worried about eating 4 eggs and 4 eggs whites
> 
> My days


Is what a serious topic whats the biggest omelette you have eaten ?

Does anyone actually read the OP anymore ?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

its serious in the sense you arent joking, not serious as in someones just died serious

you are fretting over eating 8 eggs in one sitting ............


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch:3294195 said:


> You can't say thing's like that m8, hes a fooking moderator, anyway he looks like a 19 stone bodybuilder to me :whistling:


Also curiius what size has to do with appetite ?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

you dont see many large people with small appetites do you ? generally the bigger you are the more you eat, just common sense, the bigger you are the more calories your body requires


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012:3294391 said:


> its serious in the sense you arent joking, not serious as in someones just died serious
> 
> you are fretting over eating 8 eggs in one sitting ............


Who said l was fretting ?

l am curious as to how many eggs people have eaten in one sitting as l only ever consume 5 tops. Never tried to eat more as that filled me up.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

duno

your first post just makes it seem like the challenge of eating 8 eggs is a daunting one


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012:3294401 said:


> you dont see many large people with small appetites do you ? generally the bigger you are the more you eat, just common sense, the bigger you are the more calories your body requires


Stated before l struggle to eat and many times on here l see cheat meals / days that would make me ill for days.

I am eating 6 times a day now but really struggling with it.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Why dont you just buy mass gainers or meal replacement shakes if you struggle ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012:3294409 said:


> duno
> 
> your first post just makes it seem like the challenge of eating 8 eggs is a daunting one


It is TBH.... Like l say l have never tried it but hey if you dont manage it so what.

Wish l had a big appetite TBH.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> always thought eating eggs and chicken together is like eating a family :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012:3294423 said:


> Why dont you just buy mass gainers or meal replacement shakes if you struggle ?


I am turning to shakes more now.

How many eggs can you eatvin one sitting ?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Never tried id guess around 15 if they were scrambled with some toast or something

if im making an omlette ill use 6 and ive ate one omlette after the other before and that was with ham onion and cheese in it aswel

like you say some people have big appetites some dont, just from looking at you, you would assume you eat lots to get to your size


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012:3294467 said:


> Never tried id guess around 15 if they were scrambled with some toast or something
> 
> if im making an omlette ill use 6 and ive ate one omlette after the other before and that was with ham onion and cheese in it aswel
> 
> like you say some people have big appetites some dont, just from looking at you, you would assume you eat lots to get to your size


I honestly sometimes wonder if it hinders me not being able to eat.

I couldnt do 15 eggs in 2 sittings l dont think., and with toast not a chance.

Even tho l am eating more than ever l am dropping weight ironically but like l say all small portions.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

See here is another thing.

10 yrs ago l could eat for fun, full chicken and big tub of tuna pasta no problem, now, 2 chicken breast and 75 grammes rice and l struggle.

Maybe its age related.


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish i had a small appetite


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

How did the omelette go fella?!

I tried my new gadget out this morning, this little beauty http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007XTZDS0/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00, i can't boil an egg to save my life (yes i am useless lol) so i got one of these and they came out perfect. Put a bit of water in the bottom of it, pr**k the eggs with the pin provided, 10 minutes later, hey presto, perfect boiled eggs! It only does up to 7 at a time so it might not be enough for some the Billy Big Balls of the forum but you can't please everyone lol.

Scrambled get's a bit boring all the time and i can't do omelette's for the life of me so this gadget will let me mix it up a bit.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> How did the omelette go fella?!
> 
> I tried my new gadget out this morning, this little beauty http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007XTZDS0/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00, i can't boil an egg to save my life (yes i am useless lol) so i got one of these and they came out perfect. Put a bit of water in the bottom of it, pr**k the eggs with the pin provided, 10 minutes later, hey presto, perfect boiled eggs! It only does up to 7 at a time so it might not be enough for some the Billy Big Balls of the forum but you can't please everyone lol.
> 
> Scrambled get's a bit boring all the time and i can't do omelette's for the life of me so this gadget will let me mix it up a bit.


JUST about to give it a go mate.

Watch this space.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Just had my orders from Paul, changed a few bits bit added omellettes to my diet ( thank fully )
> 
> He has told me 4 whole eggs plus 4 whites.
> 
> Now l haven't eaten that many eggs in one sitting before but gonna go with it, see if l can manage it or l am being a lightweight ?


Your being a lightweight, lol... I have 6-8 eggs every morning for breakfast on 2 toast.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Your being a lightweight, lol... I have 6-8 eggs every morning for breakfast on 2 toast.


I really dont know how you lot do it, l swear you all must all be hollow !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I really dont know how you lot do it, l swear you all must all be hollow !


you eat a lot more than i do at the minute mate, so i also dont see how you do it, but fair dues you are doing it so thats great ....

i normally have 3 eggs per day as a standard...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> I really dont know how you lot do it, l swear you all must all be hollow !


Hahaha, i had that comment from all my family when i was growing up, said i had hollow legs...

I know how you feel about eating 6 meals a day though, it fvcking tough if you have never done it. Most people eat 3 decent meals a day, which isn't a bad thing but you'd have to be getting at least 100g of protein per meal and thats tough.

I don't fvck about with the eggs George, i heat up a pan with a teaspoon of oil, crack all the eggs straight in the pan and mix them whilst cooking. At the same time the toast is on the go.

Its a very quick way of getting the protein in.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> you eat a lot more than i do at the minute mate, so i also dont see how you do it, but fair dues you are doing it so thats great ....
> 
> i normally have 3 eggs per day as a standard...


I mean some fo the portion sizes mate, they would last me a fuLL day !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I mean some fo the portion sizes mate, they would last me a fuLL day !


lol i know what you mean but its normally a big brekkie and the other meals are smaller.. you put all your food into 3 meals you eat and that looks a fcukin lot too bro !!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a scrawny 15yr old boy (5'8", 7.5st). He manages to polish off 4-egg cheesy omelettes as snacks

I've started sneaking more protein into his diet, hoping he's going to bulk up a bit lol.

So far, it's not working. It's not even like he's active ... plugged into the blinking Xbox way too much for my liking.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I have a scrawny 15yr old boy (5'8", 7.5st). He manages to polish off 4-egg cheesy omelettes as snacks
> 
> I've started sneaking more protein into his diet, hoping he's going to bulk up a bit lol.
> 
> So far, it's not working. It's not even like he's active ... plugged into the blinking Xbox way too much for my liking.


Forget the protein, get the carbs in him if you want to bulk him up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

well l did it, very full now but not iverly full to the point l cant move.

Will definatly be incorperating in a lot more, along with more shakes.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> well l did it, very full now but not iverly full to the point l cant move.
> 
> Will definatly be incorperating in a lot more, along with more shakes.


Try a cold glass of water with it mate, sip it in-between a few mouthfuls, just makes it a little easier to go down.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> lol i know what you mean but its normally a big brekkie and the other meals are smaller.. you put all your food into 3 meals you eat and that looks a fcukin lot too bro !!


Yeah but thats the thing mate I COULDNT EAT IT IN 3 MEALS, l mean l honestly couldnt digest that amount of food in one sitting, my current eating arrangement, altho difficult, is bang on for me small and often.

I look at some of the cheat meals on here and wonder where the fu*k they put it !


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Well I'm built like a Kenyan naturally and I put away a 6 jumbo egg omlette yesterday.. Its not too hard if you're hungry. I also used 6 whole eggs, none of this egg whites only bollocks for me :001_tt2:


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just had my orders from Paul, changed a few bits bit added omellettes to my diet ( thank fully )
> 
> He has told me 4 whole eggs plus 4 whites.
> 
> Now l haven't eaten that many eggs in one sitting before but gonna go with it, see if l can manage it or l am being a lightweight ?


Should be fine, I use the liquid egg white bottles from myprotein but once you open them you have 3 days to use it, since one bottles has 32 egg whites I use a 1/3 of it a day.

try throwing in some ready cooked chicken breast and add some low fat mozzarella cheese to the top before grilling it!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> well l did it, very full now but not iverly full to the point l cant move.
> 
> Will definatly be incorperating in a lot more, along with more shakes.


This thread reminds me of that programme "Man Vs Food"!!! lol

Knew you wouldn't have any problem waxing it off mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Akira said:


> Should be fine, I use the liquid egg white bottles from myprotein but once you open them you have 3 days to use it, since one bottles has 32 egg whites I use a 1/3 of it a day.
> 
> try throwing in some ready cooked chicken breast and add some low fat mozzarella cheese to the top before grilling it!


Cant stand cheese altho Paul added it to the menu so wife is going to try and find me one with no taste.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> This thread reminds me of that programme "Man Vs Food"!!! lol
> 
> Knew you wouldn't have any problem waxing it off mate


Really do have a crap appetite AND a very small stomach, l struggle with a Sunday dinner now !


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i have a 4 egg omelette and chop a chicken fillet into it

these people having 10 egg omelettes must have some size of frying pan!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Cant stand cheese altho Paul added it to the menu so wife is going to try and find me one with no taste.


You cannot be serious! Who doesn't like cheese? Stilton, mature cheddar, all sorts of French weirdness, Italian cheese for cooking... the food of gods!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bamse said:


> You cannot be serious! Who doesn't like cheese? Stilton, mature cheddar, all sorts of French weirdness, Italian cheese for cooking... the food of gods!


Yeah you reckon !

My mrs had some last nite and was swearing like a navi who had just got his voice back in her sleep :lol:

I mean to the point l woke her up l was laughing that much.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Making pizza at the moment and it will have all sorts of cheese on it. Mozzarella, of course, some ricotta, bit of goat's cheese - it will be glorious! Ever tried mascarpone and strawberries?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> Really do have a crap appetite AND a very small stomach, l struggle with a Sunday dinner now !


mg:Now thats just blasphemy, i defy ANYONE to struggle with sunday roast!!......

.....and 2 hot sticky toffee puddings with ice cream for afters, can you tell i'm craving? :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Forget the protein, get the carbs in him if you want to bulk him up.


He eats plenty of carbs already. He's only just started eating eggs and I'm really pleased because he's eating them additionally as snacks, rather than replacing something.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> He eats plenty of carbs already. He's only just started eating eggs and I'm really pleased because he's eating them additionally as snacks, rather than replacing something.


Whole milk. Keep refilling his glass when he's not looking.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

4 if I'm cooking them as 4 is all I can control in a pan LOL. 6 whole If the mrs does it with loads of fillings  . 10scrambled with 4 toast easy


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> Really do have a crap appetite AND a very small stomach, l struggle with a Sunday dinner now !


same buddy. I really struggle to eat a full roast dinner. Usually have to split it into 2. It is a beast of a dinner though lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

big steve said:


> i have a 4 egg omelette and chop a chicken fillet into it
> 
> these people having 10 egg omelettes must have some size of frying pan!


Normal size frying pan, have done 12, but it was a good 15mm thick..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Whole milk. Keep refilling his glass when he's not looking.


that can turn a person mental... You do know that don't you, DO YOU???????

"I fvcking drunk it, all of it, the glass was empty, i swear, IT WAS FVCKING EMPTY!!!!"


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

my breakfast is 7 eggs with 120g (dry weight) of oats and bannana, that meal i am pretty hungry after.

if its just eggs, 6 is very easy, so is 10. even fifteen is very managable, filling but easy to get down.

im only 17 stone too so id imagine some of you guys could put down a lot more than you say.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

used to eat 10 eggs with ham and a little cheese with garlic salt sprinkled over the top. needless to say, i got p1ssed off with omelettes very quickly.. Scrambled eggs are the way forward :clap:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Having become accustomed to 8 eggs l.now feel.l could easily do 10.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Having become accustomed to 8 eggs l.now feel.l could easily do 10.


It's all about the toppings for me when I make an omelette, sticking with a base of 5-6 large eggs.

Tastes to bland without!! I have (not all at same time)

Onion, peppers, tomato, asparagus, potato, prawn, tuna, sausage, chicken.....

List goes on, mainly just use what I have sat in the fridge ready to go.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

5 egg omlette.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> You should be able to manage 8 eggs mate. I do 8 scrambled in 1 sitting (3 whole, 5 whites) and it's really not that much tbh.
> 
> I just wish i could make omelettes, i ALWAYS fvck them up and they end up as scrambled instead lol.
> 
> Get it down ya!!!


Get yourself a decent frying pan and its easy peasy


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread made me want an omelette


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

12 egg omelette (free range, large eggs) - no problem with lashings of cheese, olive oil and pepper. 3 rounds of wholemeal bread thick with butter.

Every day, I scramble together 12 eggs (free range, large eggs), 1 tin of tuna and 200g of vintage cheddar with olive oil and pepper. Munch on it from 7am until about midday. Go for lunch then in canteen


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 12 egg omelette (free range, large eggs) - no problem with lashings of cheese, olive oil and pepper. 3 rounds of wholemeal bread thick with butter.
> 
> Every day, I scramble together 12 eggs (free range, large eggs), 1 tin of tuna and 200g of vintage cheddar with olive oil and pepper. Munch on it from 7am until about midday. Go for lunch then in canteen


Do you need to use a wok?


----------

